# I'm so sorry Harry and Barni



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

Harry and Barni died yesterday. They were good fish if some of you remember Harry had that ulscer. It's not fair they died too young. They were so lively and loved each other.

Harry and Barni why you.
It's not fair you died too young.
I only got you in june.
What have I done wrong.
Now your gone.
I'm sorry our time together was so short.
I'm so sorry I failed you I know.
I hope you both died knowing.
How much I love you both.

RIP Barni and Harry my baby boys. I know the other fish I have lost will be waiting for you they will take care of you now. I hope one day we will meet again.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Ohhh, lovely poem dan! Turning into quite a poet, did it happen overnight!
RIP Harry and Barni  xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Ohhh, lovely poem dan! Turning into quite a poet, did it happen overnight!
> RIP Harry and Barni  xxx


Thanks came up with it it just fits them and how I feel. They died sometime yesterday.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Great poem hun! Really moving! RIP Harry and Barni. xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Great poem hun! Really moving! RIP Harry and Barni. xx


Thanks I do come up with them. I don't know what I'm doing to lose pets like this.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

really sorry Dan xxxx

the poem is beautiful (((hugs)))


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

so very sorry Danie Im sure they know you loved them & they will be happy swiming at the bridge  xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> really sorry Dan xxxx
> 
> the poem is beautiful (((hugs)))


Thank you and the poem just suits them.


Dally Banjo said:


> so very sorry Danie Im sure they know you loved them & they will be happy swiming at the bridge  xxx


Thank you I hope they are ok.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry you lost your babies just wish I wasn't hungover and could have spoke to you more before bed 

RIP Harry and Barni xx

Bobby sends you love and hugs xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Im sorry danny hun (((hugs))). They will be swimming under the bridge waiting for you. xxx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

RIP Harry & Barni


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Petitepuppet said:


> RIP Harry & Barni


They always put a smile on my face after a long day.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Awww i so sorry you lost them x


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Petitepuppet said:


> Awww i so sorry you lost them x


They were friendly little fish.


----------

